# lionel 671



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Where can I find a manuel for a lionel 671? Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it used to be Olsen's website had them, but they've been down since Sandy blew through. 

The Greenberg's Repair and Operating Manual for Lionel Trains 1945-1969 has many post-war locomotive and accessory manuals and diagrams, including the 671. It's a good investment if you have post-war Lionel stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One of the motor.

What do you need?


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

I wanted to know about the stwich on top and some about the tender. The tender I got with the engine isnt the right one and is not complete, it has 6466w on bottom. Has not guts or pickups, otherwise its in working condition. Somewhat. Thanks for the help.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Engine runs good but wheels make more noise, clickid clak than my 671 williams. Much newer model.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Dont know if the smoker works. I dont have anything to use for that part. I think it takes pelets. The smoker is very clean. I took the front off and it looked alright not hot to the touch.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

The extra noise on the 671 is probably worn out side rods. The drivers depend on them to make them all go around, the rods wear with use and eventualy make noise and in extream cases, lock up the drive system. You can get new ones cheap enough thru any major parts dealer. The smoke unit's piston to make it puff will also make some noise. Just normal sounds for older Lionel engines, and most say, part of the fun of running vintage Lionels!


----------

